# The DODGERS are the Campions of Baseball! A great call from Charlie Steiner



## Cruzer (Oct 28, 2020)

"The curse of 88 is 88 and out the gate!"
"The Dodgers, for the first time since 1988, 32 seasons, are the Champions of Baseball!"

Thank you Dodgers for bringing home the championship! It will be a celebration my family will remember, forever. 
Thank you Charlie for calling it with class. #GoBlue


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CG4DocEl6hq/


----------



## nononono (Oct 28, 2020)

*I'm happy the " Dodgers " won this JOKE of a MLB season.....*
*
Now....can we have REAL sports next year !!!!!!!!!!

Phuck China.....
Phuck COVID-19.....
Phuck Gov Gavin Newsom...
Phuck Mayor Eric Garcetti....
Phuck all the MSM and Sports casters who " Played " along...
*
*And most of all....

PHUCK THE DEMOCRATS FOR WHAT THEY'VE DONE TO THIS COUNTRY !!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 28, 2020)

“We are the campions! We are the campions? We are the campions of the world!” dodgers suck *season


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 29, 2020)

^^^ Haters gonna hate...


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2020)

*Awwww........did someone have COVID-19...on the field.*
*
China China China.....is the BLAME..!

Gov Gavin Newsom 
Mayor Eric Garcetti
and all the other DNC/CCP scum *
*should hang their heads in SHAME...!*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 29, 2020)

That is the story. I am sure he and the team will be just fine.


----------



## nononono (Oct 29, 2020)

Cruzer said:


> That is the story. I am sure he and the team will be just fine.



*Much ado about the CHINA flu......nothing more than Government CONTROL.*


----------

